# Where are the Varapower 2000 beamshots?



## utlgoa (Sep 8, 2010)

I hear that this is a fantastic light, but I can't locate any beam shots on the web. Anyone else have better luck finding them?


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 8, 2010)

utlgoa said:


> I hear that this is a fantastic light, but I can't locate any beam shots on the web. Anyone else have better luck finding them?


 


Just order through here:
http://www.lambdalights.com/varapower.html

You send an email to Kevin requesting the interests in one. I highly advise the copper heatsink variant. They are $20-~$30 more, but it will net you alot better lumens.

Good Luck,
Jose


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 9, 2010)

I need to get off my butt & take some. I will charge my batts up & try to get some up by friday.


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok I am day late & I don't have a camera currently that I can control manually so I had to compromise by shooting with two lights for "relative" comparisons.

The distance to the door is 18 feet.

The lights used are:

Preon I Ti with a XP-G R5 Cool running a fresh AAA Alkaline cell.

A prototype Varapower 1K with 4500K SST-50& a Borofloat lens in a Mag 2D incandescent body & a KD aluminum reflector running 3 Tenergy C cells. This light uses the stock mag switch that may have been beefed. I cant recall as of now.

A Varapower 2K with a 4500K SST-90 & a UCL lens in a Mag 3D new style LED host using 4 Titanium C cells on it's highest setting(level 36/36).

The preon is the only other light I have that "throws" since my current others are a H501 & a M60LLF in a VME head. The preon is running a fresh alkaline on high mode.


First the control shot. Again I do not have control over exposure settings so keep that in mind. The light from the control shot is from a 6500K Flourescent bulb across the room.








The next shot is the Preon I on high. Typical greener tint from these lights & a lot of flood since we are 18 feet away.








The next picture shows the V1K on the bottom & I moved the "hotspot" of the Preon to the top of the door but the brightness of the V1K just overwhelms it. Also notice how much darker the fridge is due to the shorter exposure time.








Now the V1K stays on the bottom & the V2K lights up the top. Also you can see the spill from the V2K on the fridge now. Also you can see the V1K in the RH portion of the pic & the V2K on the LH side.








The last shot is outdoors. The hot spots are about 35-40 feet away & were hand held in one arm while I took the picture with my other hand.


----------



## bigchelis (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice pictures..

You can tell which is which too; just by the mere impressiveness of the SSR-90 vs. the little SSR-50.

Youre SSR-50 Mag prototype has a high current switch in it. I cant recall which one, but its suppose to be good for 10A.

bigC


----------



## psychbeat (Sep 13, 2010)

man- one of those is going to have to be my BIG light..

SICKNESS!!!

thanks for the shots


----------



## Roland (Sep 13, 2010)

Many regulated lights have a permanent power drain when off.
Does the VaraPower 2000 have a constant (but low) power drain?


----------



## FroggyTaco (Sep 13, 2010)

The V2K is a direct drive flashlight & to the best of my knowledge does not have a parasitic power draw issue.


----------



## Roland (Sep 13, 2010)

FroggyTaco said:


> The V2K is a direct drive flashlight & to the best of my knowledge does not have a parasitic power draw issue.


That is good news as that means LSD batteries can be used (to their full potential)


----------

